# Any Celebrities Among Us?



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I was just wondering if any of you have any celebrities in the family. Or maybe, you're a celebrity yourself? I've got one in my family, but I'll wait to share 'til I see where the thread goes...
Post up Celebs!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm really robert redford. you might have caught a few of my movies.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Not quite yet. But I will be married to Angelina Jolie one day.


Kelly


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got a cousin on death row for killing somebody that made him mad on a message board on the internet. Does that count????


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im dating Anitas sister!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I am a legend in my own mind, is that what you are looking for?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, I was on a segment of Great American Festivals on the Food Network a couple years back. They came down and filmed the cookoff at the Skeeter Fest, focusing mainly on the Fajita division, and interviewed me for it. It was purty cool.....they even used one of them great big ol fuzzy microphones that some poor little dude has to hold up over your head just out of camera shot. They even put my name on the screen while I was talkin! Someone in my family has got the production copy of the episode that the Food Network sent to me.


Other than that.............just plain ol country folk


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Been on the news many times back in the mid 80s. I lived in Greenspoint and was involved with the Crime Watch program in Lincoln Green East. It was a battleground!

In the Radio Control Car racing crowd I was the most well know racer back in the day.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Mont and I had...*

our picture in the paper from one of the crab trap round ups...does that count...LOL


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

*********! was on the cover of Gulf Coast Connections with a beauty of a founder. how much more celeb can you get? i had to twist Zac's arm to autograph the front of mine LOL 

thanks Zac!
trudy


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

I usually have a couple or more hot babes hanging on me whenever I'm in public. If you see me anywhere just come on up and demand I share them with you as a good 2 cooler.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

I am a true STAR, in the eyes of my grandaughters. Thats all that really matters.


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*A has been*

I played baseball in college many, many, many years ago and was drafted by the Boston Red Sox. I had a couple of problems however and never made it out of the low minors. I am perhaps the slowest white man ever born and couldn't hit for power, just average. Not good for a third baseman.

Also won a couple of national championships in SCCA. That was so long ago true sports cars were sill competitive. LOL


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I was a cowboy star back in the early 1950's. 


.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

I wanted to marry Annette, and I am still the apple of my grandma's eye.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I don't think so, but according to HarborMaster and a few others I know a Col. Sanders look-alike. LOL

Got Chicken?


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

I was on the news after game six in St. Louis last year. About a 3 minute, VERY drunken, interview w/ a buddy of mine and my brother. I got a clip of it sent to me so I can watch it now and then and every time I do it amazes me we made it out of there without getting in a fight. Was cool to see myself on the news though.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Okay Warcat, I'm curious, who's the celeb in your family?????


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

cfred said:


> Okay Warcat, I'm curious, who's the celeb in your family?????


I've been waiting to see some names pop up that all will recognize, but I guess it aint gonna happen... I've got an uncle in the music business. A Texas Country singer...


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

DannyMac said:


> I wanted to marry Annette, and I am still the apple of my grandma's eye.


You never told me you wanted to marry me!
Annette


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

My avatar is a pic of my GF and I that was in the Houston chronicle that made the top pictures of 2005. We were surf fishing in galveston. I've had a couple big endorsments offered because of it, but Im not all about the money.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

I was on a show called "Snap Justice" once that used to come on Court TV back in 98 or 99 .. .. i was a Leading expert on Cereal related hate crimes... I was also once mentioned in a cereal related artice that was in the Wasington Post .... it was nice when the internet was still new and it didn't take much to get noticed


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Amy


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Not really a celebrity, but I was a TV Reporter before moving into management in the TV biz. I did get lots of looks when I was out and about. It was pretty cool!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

My cousin and Garth Brooks were roommates at Oklahoma State back in the 80's and he sang at his wedding. Does that count???


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

well I dont know a celeb but theres a guy that delivers tile and carpet to the company that I work for 
his brother has made many movies but cant remeber the name 
maybe ya know his name , he was in the movie ''friday'' and was deebo on that movie 
he also was in ''the fith element '' and was I think the president on that movie 
hes the big crazy looking dude with the crooked eye


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

I'm no celebrity but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. Later, Aubrey


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

well this is me before they invented color film. i was 24. :rotfl:


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

ANGEL said:


> well I dont know a celeb but theres a guy that delivers tile and carpet to the company that I work for
> his brother has made many movies but cant remeber the name
> maybe ya know his name , he was in the movie ''friday'' and was deebo on that movie
> he also was in ''the fith element '' and was I think the president on that movie
> hes the big crazy looking dude with the crooked eye


I think your thinking of this guy. http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001474/ He's a great role actor.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I've had a few articles published in "Maximum Outdoors" magazine.


What never heard of it??????? Look for it in the most unlikely of places - restroom trash cans, oil change place trash cans, sporting goods store counters. But don't go to far away from San Antonio or Houston, cause you won't find them anywhere but in this neck of the woods.


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

I've been on TV countless times with 80,000 of my Aggie Family.


> A Texas Country singer...


 Don't let me keep you from finishing your statement.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I've been known to blow a few Lightning Bolts in my time. LOL Here is a group photo of the B-list ready to rumble! LOL


----------



## 6ULDV8 (Jun 6, 2006)

I was in the news in Austin one time. They were making a big stink about some hidden cameras in the Frog Pond, a now closed hot-tub rental facility.


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

*Rock star*

I had 10 minutes of fame, can't remember what year, 6th grade,played loui-loui on the guitar with Ronnie VanZant and won the talent show. Boy that brings back old memories.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

texaggie2007 said:


> I've been on TV countless times with 80,000 of my Aggie Family.
> Don't let me keep you from finishing your statement.


He's and Aggie also. You probably already know who I'm talking about now.


----------



## gulfeagle (May 23, 2005)

Remember the guy who stole all that money and jumped out of the plane?..............Shhhhhh--quiet


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm guessing REK.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

I know one of us used to pitch for the N Y Yankees.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

One of my antique marbles made the news in Minneapolis MN. It sold for over $5000.00! They didnt want me on there, just my marble  LOL


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I'm guessing REK.


Could be several Texas Country singers. Lyle Lovett (although not my idea of TC) or Roger Creager.

Don't keep us hangin', bro. REK is one of my all time faves.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Melon said:


> I've been known to blow a few Lightning Bolts in my time. LOL Here is a group photo of the B-list ready to rumble! LOL


You're the Capital One guys! I recognized you right away!


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Kenny could probably drop a few names....*

...hopefully he will post up.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Carve the Turkey
Turn the ball game on
Mix margaritas when the eggnog's gone
Send somebody to the Quickpak Store
We need some ice and an extension chord
A can of bean dip and some Diet Rites
A box of tampons, some Marlboro Lights
Halleluja everybody say Cheese
Merry Christmas from the family


Now we know who needed the tampons:biggrin:


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Bimini Twisted said:


> I know one of us used to pitch for the N Y Yankees.


wonder who that was?? maybe huh, shad something?? humm.......


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

I was on the Larry Kane show once, so I guess I qualify among this bunch!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I've been told I look alot like Jim Cantore from the Weather Channel. Does that count???


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> I've been told I look alot like Jim Cantore from the Weather Channel. Does that count???


HOLY SMOKES!!! you sure do!!!!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> I've been told I look alot like Jim Cantore from the Weather Channel. Does that count???


Holy smokes Sea, You do! and lucky for you he is one of the few at TWC that have a lick of sense!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

warcat said:


> HOLY SMOKES!!! you sure do!!!!


Come on CAT, who is it?? If it is REK all I can say is WE ARE NOT WORTHY!


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

troy merrill said:


> Could be several Texas Country singers. Lyle Lovett (although not my idea of TC) or Roger Creager.
> 
> Don't keep us hangin', bro. REK is one of my all time faves.


Nope, not Robert Earl Keen, but yup you got it. Roger is my mom's brother. He's been doing pretty good for himself the past few years, and I was wondering if anyone knew his music.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

warcat said:


> HOLY SMOKES!!! you sure do!!!!


Yeah, except I have blue eyes and I'm better looking!!! LOL!!

Steve


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Seahunt's dad looks like Billy Bob Thornton. Does that count?


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

warcat said:


> Nope, not Robert Earl Keen, but yup you got it. Roger is my mom's brother. He's been doing pretty good for himself the past few years, and I was wondering if anyone knew his music.


We know it well. I may go check him out Labor Day weekend in La Grange just for kicks. Seen him a pile of times. Great fun!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

warcat said:


> Nope, not Robert Earl Keen, but yup you got it. Roger is my mom's brother. He's been doing pretty good for himself the past few years, and I was wondering if anyone knew his music.


Alot of us know his music, I even have a TINY claim to fame with Roger, Warcat, if he is your uncle then i reckon you are pretty young? did you go to Tuloso also?


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

yup thats him


WT427 said:


> I think your thinking of this guy. http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001474/ He's a great role actor.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Alot of us know his music, I even have a TINY claim to fame with Roger, Warcat, if he is your uncle then i reckon you are pretty young? did you go to Tuloso also?


Well, not that young... I'm probably only two or three years younger than him. My granddad is his dad, but my gradmother and his mom are not the same person. So I guess that makes him and my mom half brother/ sister.

BTW, his niece, or my cousin, Morgan Creager is gonna give it a go in the music business also. Not to sound weird or anything, but she is very good looking. I think she might have a shot.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I once had a 7th grade history teacher who was the college roommate of a Miss Farrah Fawcett, before she became a Major. I was so in love! Shout out to Ms. Grissom, wherever you are. :tongue:


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Bimini Twisted said:


> I know one of us used to pitch for the N Y Yankees.


I was wondering when someone would say it.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

ripleyb said:


> I once had a 7th grade history teacher who was the college roommate of a Miss Farrah Fawcett, before she became a Major. I was so in love! Shout out to Ms. Grissom, wherever you are. :tongue:


I believe Farah Fawcett has family up in NW Houston, her dad use to frequent a mexican food joint on Jones Rd. a lot.

Speaking of NW Houston, Lyle Lovett's parents live off of Spring Cypress, do an HCAD search and Lyle even owns some land there.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Krash said:


> I was wondering when someone would say it.


So are you the Yankee? Which pitcher? Give us some hints, maybe we'll get it without you having to say it...


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

Is Roger back from Africa yet? I went to Big Texas the other night and saw his band play. I was talking to them after the show and they said he was in Africa climbing Kilomanjaro (sp)?. I have seen him play many times. I have met him on a few occasions too. He is a really nice guy. Thats cool ya'll are related.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

QuackWhacker said:


> Is Roger back from Africa yet? I went to Big Texas the other night and saw his band play. I was talking to them after the show and they said he was in Africa climbing Kilomanjaro (sp)?. I have seen him play many times. I have met him on a few occasions too. He is a really nice guy. Thats cool ya'll are related.


Damm, I didn't know that. That's one crazy dude.
Yeah he's "good people". And I'm proud to be related.
Who knew he'd make it big. I think there are bigger days to come also.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i was an extra in the movie Full Moon Over Blue Water filmed in Seabrook and San Leon, got to eat lunch with Terri Garr...also made the news a couple weeks ago pullin a car out of a building on hughes rd just off the beltway...


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> I've been told I look alot like Jim Cantore from the Weather Channel. Does that count???


Who said that???? LMAO - you really do look like him. How about a hurricane report.....

I did two days of fishing show filming with Billy Halfin. Made 4 shows out of two days - they were shown once a week for 5 mins...LOL.
Spent some time in black and white for several fishing tournaments and sponsor discussions. Also did some rep/fishing presentation time for several sponsors. I don't miss any of that stuff. 5 minutes of fame ain't all its cracked up to be...LOL.
My wife and oldest daughter were also film stars...local commercial that is still running.

GCB


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

General CoolBro said:


> Who said that???? LMAO - you really do look like him. How about a hurricane report.....
> 
> I did two days of fishing show filming with Billy Halfin. Made 4 shows out of two days - they were shown once a week for 5 mins...LOL.
> Spent some time in black and white for several fishing tournaments and sponsor discussions. Also did some rep/fishing presentation time for several sponsors. I don't miss any of that stuff. 5 minutes of fame ain't all its cracked up to be...LOL.
> ...


That's great!!


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

That's pretty cool, you being kin to Creager. He did a helluva job on the Aggie Football promo last year. A&M has produced quite a few Texas music artist; Lyle Lovett, Robert Keen, and Creager have all been mentioned. The not so well known guys are Dub Miller, Max Stalling, and an up and coming guy named Granger Smith. Mark David Manders is an adopted Aggie; He took his licks from Parsons Mounted Calvary. Josh Grider of the Josh Grider band is also an adopoted Aggie. Is little brother was an 05 guy in my outfit. I met a guy who was a BQ class of 80 who was talkin about how he and his buddies did raids on Dorm 12 which was a non-reg dorm that Lovett lived in.
Gig Em


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh yeah almost forgot; my claim to fame is that my mother used to be a reporter for Ch 11 many moons ago before I came along. She started her career down in Galveston on 1540 KGBC with Vandy Anderson and then became KHOU's Galv bureau Chief.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

warcat said:


> So are you the Yankee? Which pitcher? Give us some hints, maybe we'll get it without you having to say it...


No,it's not me.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

I've played Golf at Willies Place. 
Course he had already given it to the IRS but the studio was still there.
The funny thing was watchin King of the Hill and they had the course in the cartoon.
Not often you can watch a cartoon and say "I been there"


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Hint; His username is kind of fishy.







Guy


warcat said:


> So are you the Yankee? Which pitcher? Give us some hints, maybe we'll get it without you having to say it...


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> Hint; His username is kind of fishy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you chasing rabbits too?:rotfl:


----------



## qapd (Nov 10, 2004)

I was on an episode of Rescue 9-1-1. Seems many years ago. Come to think of it, it was many years ago.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

My wife's grandad is cousins with REK's dad. However I think Robert Sr. passed away a few years ago.

My better half attended REK's wedding. Don't know what I was doing that day. Prolly fishin'.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Need help posting a pic


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> Seahunt's dad looks like Billy Bob Thornton. Does that count?


LOL!! That's what they say.

Steve


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Musta missed that one or I dont know what that means. Help a brotha out? Guy


WT427 said:


> Are you chasing rabbits too?:rotfl:


----------



## swtfisher (Oct 18, 2005)

I drank beer in Roger Creagers house before. Does that count. I also ran with the bulls in Pamplona. Not famous, but I havent met anyone that had done it before.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

*Mexico Last Year*

Playa Del Carmen 2005


----------



## Red (Feb 21, 2005)

I ain't famous, but brushed a few folks who certainly are. I studied Wildlife and Fisheries Sciences at Texas A&M, so that and a little hard work put me into some interesting places. I've hunted (guided) with the late Dale Earnhardt and the late Neil Bonnett (so I guess ya don't want to go huntin' with me...lol) and Richard Childress...and remember Glenn Davis of the Stro's. Also helped film some Realtree videos with Bill Jordan and team.

I worked a short management 'stint' with at The Lakes of Danbury/Danbury Fish Farm just east of Angleton and helped Keith Warren film a catfishing video there. 

Finally, played some high school b-ball against Shaquille O'Neal. Quick funny, here, he was at least six fee away from me when I went up for a 15-foot jumper, and he still got up there and blocked it! But it was ruled goal-tending so I can say, I SCORED on an NBA MVPer! :smile:


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

My wife has some nieces and nephews in show business. You might have seen them on the tube a few times. They are the kids in "Everbody Loves Raymond". 
Madylin, Sullivan, and Sawyer Sweeten are their names.

Other than that, my only bush with fame was when I almost got into a fight with Pat Green outside the Satellite Lounge many years ago when he was first coming up. LOL...those were the good old days.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Red said:


> I hunted (guided) with the late Dale Earnhardt and the late Neil Bonnett (so I guess ya don't want to go huntin' with me...lol) and Richard Childress


I've got a handful of folks I would call my heroes in life. One is my dad, another is A.J. Foyt, and another would be Earnhardt. I got to meet A.J. in the mid 70's when I was ten. I was with my dad at Texas World Speedway in College Station.
I got to take a picture with him. I'm fairly certain Cap'n Red ( the 'ol reprobate ) was there as well. ( He worked on A.J's pit crew )

I would've loved to have just been in the same room with Earnhardt. 
I bet those are some cool memories for you.

Kelly


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

*I'm not famous but...*

I've got an aunt that used to be well know around SA that did news on WOAI..

Also got to see Roger Creager up close and personal at Mardi Gras in Galveston this year.... He's really good and the younger crowd really love him!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Well here is who I have met and know...*

I have been fishing with Joe Doggett and Tom Dickerson. I went to school with Nolan Ryan (was a couple of years ahead of me) and had classes with his wife...Ruth. Gary Keithly, who was our high school quarterback ended getting drafted by a pro team (ended being a 3rd string back-up and then quit after about 3 years)...I forget which team now...heck...it was about 35 years ago...I am lucky to remember his name. It may have been St. Louis...I have slept once since then. I even had my name mentioned by Kitirik for my birthday when I was 7 0r 8 yrs old.


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

I remember when I would tell folks that I was goin to watch Pat Green at the racetrack for 3 bucks. Folks would answer; who the **** is pat green? One of my favorite shows that I saw Cregaer at was KIKK 95.7's first 10 man jam.
Oh yeah; I grew up going to school with Lary Dierker's son


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Another hint for the yankee...*

Part of his name is low on the food chain...LOL


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

I had a cousin who was Miss Texas in 1962 


JLD


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Maybe we should start a new thread...."Who knows a celebrity?" Cause we all seem to know someone. John Lucas(ex Rocket), Kris Brown, Seth Payne (Texans)Antonio Armstrong (ex Aggie & miami dolphins), Bubba Crosby (NY Yankees) along with a few others that I cant think of right off the top of my head all eat where I work in Bellaire. My cousin dated Pat Green, and heck, I was even on TV for getting stranded in a flood.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I attended a sorority / fraternity bible study at Tech and Pat Green helped lead the music. He was just learning to play the guitar. When I was in college, I was in several hunting videos with my Thompson Contender. I babysat for George Strait at the roping in Kingsville one year. My dad is a well known wildlife photographer in South Texas.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

Creager is on one my favorites, i've seen him at the Surf Club in Corpus many times, its always a great show.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

and my cousin is Lee Canalito...an ex boxer and actor. HE grew up in SE Houston and went to Milby. He was the original Italian Stallion. They also called him the Great White Hope. Played football for UH and was drafted to the Cowboys. But that was a long time ago


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Have a first cousin (Mike) who was the manager for Gilley's back in the 70's. Another cousin (Mike's sister, Susan) was one of the two lead singers in a Corpus Christi Band in the late 60's/early 70's called the Poso Seco Singers. The other singer in the band went to become quite famous, his name....


Donny Williams


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

In my case, not quite but almost.

My niece has been auditioning for American Idol. The last audition is tomorrow, in Austin. If she makes it through this one she will be on TV.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

My first cousin played ball for the Astros, Mets, Dodgers and Red Sox in the 80's. He even got a series ring. Danny Heep.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey y'all come on we got us some real celebrities on here, there is "Cappy" who is one of the great hosts of the 610 Outdoor Show. We also have to get widely known Outdoor Show guest hosts, Luv2fish and Mrs. B. Can't believe y'all miss these true celebrities.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to write a book some day called Couches I've Slept On. I'm certainly not a celebrity but as an artist I have had the opportunity to meet a whole lot of famous people and become friends with some as well.
A few of the most memorable are Gen. Charles DeGaul, Allen Ginsberg, and Verner Von Braun as well as many of the Gemini astronauts.

The most fun was meeting and hanging out with Rosie Schuster (Simon&Schuster) and through her best friend Gilda Radner, Lorne Michaels and all the SNL original cast.

Famous artists would be my good friend Julian Schnabel a painter who produced and directed the film "Basquiat", Andy Warhol, A great artist from Port Arthur Robert Rauschenberg, Francis Bacon, Willam DeKooning the famous abstract expressionist who rode around in my '50 Buick drinking beer and going to ice houses, Max Ernst the surrealist. 
I can't leave out my friend Robert Hughes art critic for Time magazine and Walter Hopps, who died recently, first director of the Menil Collection here in Houston.

Musicians would be Johnny Winters and his brother, Jerry Lightfoot from Pasadena Terry Allen a musician and artist buddy and his actress wife Joe Harvey Allen, Joe Ely another fine musician from Lubbock.

.........and of course one of my favorites from the early 70's, June Wilkinson, Dan Pastorini's ex-wife! LOL

I forgot the actors. Two of my running buddys from New York in the '80's, Treat Williams and Mickey Rourke, a dinner date with Lauren Hutten, and Mickey Rooney who I met and had lunch with on the set of "Bill".


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> I've been told I look alot like Jim Cantore from the Weather Channel. Does that count???


I have thought that many times...


----------



## newbie (May 26, 2004)

*Milby?*



redfishchick said:


> and my cousin is Lee Canalito...an ex boxer and actor. HE grew up in SE Houston and went to Milby. He was the original Italian Stallion. They also called him the Great White Hope. Played football for UH and was drafted to the Cowboys. But that was a long time ago


I thought Canalito went to Houston Sterling? My sister was a couple of grades behind him and I remember watching him on Friday nights during high school. He was a stud.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

My lil sis was a Derrick Doll, in the eighties. I was in a movie here at the center, "Future World" spin off from "West World" I am the guy in the red coat shutting the Big chamber door in Bldg 32 at the frist of the film, just before the rocket launch. Was able to meet Yule Brenner, Dlith Danner (SP?) and mister sleazy rider him self Peter Fonda.

The only reason for being in the film was I was working in Bldg 32 at the time and union rules (we were union at the time) would not allow anyone but us shut the door. Funny thing is the door in actuly automated to shut by itself....but the movies people wanted it to look dramatic and have someone look as if they are shutting the door, LOL. 
Some of the filming was done in bldg 7 also. There is a control room with big consoles to operate a couple of chambers for testing space hardware...all kinds of knobs, lights, monitors and such. The movie people said it didnt look High tech enough so they had there people build this big fake console with blinking lights and knobs to use instead of the real console, LOL.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Stargazer when did you go to work at MSC? My brother was a protocol officer for LTV from the beginning through the moon shots.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Kenny I started out here in july of 1975. Apollo was wrapping up, came in on the start of the Shuttle program.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

another hint on the guy wearing the yankees world series ring, his first name is jeff


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Argo said:


> another hint on the guy wearing the yankees world series ring, his first name is jeff


What year?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

LOL...this is way too funny. I'm the one who played ball with the Yankees organization. It's being hyped up like I'm Roger Clemens or something. LMAO.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Is it true you threw the last pitch in SWC history, too? Still have the pic of you and JC jr on the goal post?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> LOL...this is way too funny. I'm the one who played ball with the Yankees organization. It's being hyped up like I'm Roger Clemens or something. LMAO.


2 cool! What years were you with the Yankee's?


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I know someone who knows someone who recieved a 500.00 nurses training scolarship from Nix Hospital....


----------



## X-LAX (Jun 26, 2006)

I know Harbormaster and chiefcharlie.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon - 1998

Drew - Yep, that's true. Last thing to ever happen in Southwest Conference history was me striking out Danny Peoples to win the SWC championship in '96. A trivia tidbit for ya.  How'd you know about the pic of me and Cruz Jr. tearing down the goal post? 

I'm definitely not a famous person, but I know too many to list that would qualify as famous.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

My brother-in-law is the country singer, Tracy Lawrence.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> I know someone who knows someone who recieved a 500.00 nurses training scolarship from Nix Hospital....


you talkin about me? I got that and it payed for lunch. lol


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

kenny said:


> I'm going to write a book some day called Couches I've Slept On. I'm certainly not a celebrity but as an artist I have had the opportunity to meet a whole lot of famous people and become friends with some as well.
> A few of the most memorable are Gen. Charles DeGaul, Allen Ginsberg, and Verner Von Braun as well as many of the Gemini astronauts.
> 
> The most fun was meeting and hanging out with Rosie Schuster (Simon&Schuster) and through her best friend Gilda Radner, Lorne Michaels and all the SNL original cast.
> ...


That's quite a list, kenny. My son would be most impressed with Verner Von Braun. He asks me about once a week if he is still alive...

I bet you could tell some tales, assuming you don't take them to the grave with you.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

i am really a humble nobody trying to tell everybody about somebody(GOD)
Once i raced cars (circle track for a season) 8th place out of 60 
Once my Dad met and serviced Howard Hughes and Ava Gabors plane at old Hobby.
My cousin is Chief of Staff at the White House in the NDA(National Drug Admin)
most important, i am a Child of God.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

stargazer said:


> I was in a movie here at the center, "Future World" spin off from "West World" I am the guy in the red coat shutting the Big chamber door in Bldg 32 at the frist of the film, just before the rocket launch. Was able to meet Yule Brenner, Dlith Danner (SP?) and mister sleazy rider him self Peter Fonda.


You and I may be the only 2 people who remember that movie! A segment of it was filmed a couple of blocks away from my house in Brook Forest. I think they were there for about a week, and I spent every day standing in the street hoping to catch a glimpse of a real movie star. One of the security guards, no doubt sick of me hanging around, took a friend and me inside the house to show us the "set". I think the running time of that one segment amounted to all of about 2 minutes of the movie. As I recall the movie wasn't much of a hit either, but it made for some lasting memories!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

KMary....yep It was a pretty big flop...I think I am the only one the buy the video......


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

does being on cops count?

bad boys what ya gonna do!!!!!


----------



## atm_93 (Mar 16, 2005)

*lyle lovett*

He definately frequents the NW side of Houston. My father in law lives ~ 1 mile from his mom's land on Spring Cypress, I've seen him at many of his nephew's baseball games (same age as my kid and plays in the same league), maybe more than I've seen some of the other Dads!


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

Does he still wear his ring?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hooked Up said:


> Musta missed that one or I dont know what that means. Help a brotha out? Guy


with "chasing rabbits," wt427 is making a reference to the interesting _jefferson airplane _song, "white rabbit," guy.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Corky said:


> My brother-in-law is the country singer, Tracy Lawrence.


That's pretty cool!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Some awesome connections Here...I met a few celebs....But the most Memorable was Admiral Chester Nimitz....shook hands and a brief chat about Texas.
After saluting of course....I was on Shore Patrol duty.

It was the opening of a new Navy Exchange on Treasure Island in San Francisco bay, 1964. He and his wife cut the ribbon....It was an awesome experience for a 18yr old Navy Seaman. 

it was one of his few public appearences and he was in dress whites..I still treasure those few minutes...always will....


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

My MIL is first cousins with a guy that's written a book or two - John Grisham. He's even attended a few of their family reunions. I've never met him tho.


----------



## atm_93 (Mar 16, 2005)

never noticed his ring, never really been up close, close next to him though. Figure the guy's trying to watch youth 8 yr old baseball, not be bugged by me. From what i have seen, he actually gets left alone, which may be why he goes as frequently as he does. 

I did see him throwing a ball on the side with 2-3 yr old kids @ one game, and I remember thinking, "****, he can't throw for nuttin." Rumor has it he's much more of a true cowboy than athelete...


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

my cusin is celine Dion dose that count


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

my father used to have a friend who knew a guy whose first cousin was once married to a girl whose sister once waited on jfk at a restaurant. he had the spaghetti that night.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I was on Kitirik and won the golden egg...who's old enough to remember that, lol.

Oh yea and I once ran 100 straight with a .410...those who know will understand. 

TH


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Played little league baseball with Pro Bull Rider Chris Shivers, and I've got a buddy that I manage some land for that flies his helicopter in the new James Bond film......its grey.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Oh yea and I once ran 100 straight with a .410...those who know will understand.
> 
> TH


I Understand your not sitting next to me when we Dove Hunt this year!!!! lol..


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

My adventures are pretty mild no very mild compared to you folks here. I got to meet Mrs. Barbara Bush when she wrote her book and had a beer with country singer Ronnie Milsap many years ago in DFW Airport. So, Thats my story...

All the best. 

Dr. Krol


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> I was on Kitirik and won the golden egg...who's old enough to remember that, lol.
> 
> Oh yea and I once ran 100 straight with a .410...those who know will understand.
> 
> TH


Now that's the way to shoot those clay birds!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> I was on Kitirik and won the golden egg...who's old enough to remember that, lol.


i am.

true story: i was watching kitirik one day in the early 60's, and these two little black kids - a rare sight on kitirik back then - kept giggling. kitirik asked them several times what they were laughing at, but they played shy. finally, when they kept giggling, kitirik said, "i want to know what you boys think is so funny." one of the boys finally admitted, "leroy farted." kitirik was aired live in those days.

sorry about the hijack.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

i bought some furniture from matress mac he says hi to me and my wife every time we go in gallery furniture


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> boomgoon - 1998
> 
> Drew - Yep, that's true. Last thing to ever happen in Southwest Conference history was me striking out Danny Peoples to win the SWC championship in '96. A trivia tidbit for ya.  How'd you know about the pic of me and Cruz Jr. tearing down the goal post?
> 
> I'm definitely not a famous person, but I know too many to list that would qualify as famous.


Thats 2Cool, Shaddy...if you still have that pic, please post it up. UT fans would love to see it again.

I knew about the pic because I heard you mention it beofre.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Strand Smith If any of you know that name probally not Is my best freinds nephew.
Trevor Brazile is his nephew also.
He as alot of family in rodeo I know afew of them.But no family.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I remember that episoe. Tt actually was "Tommy let a fart"


mastercylinder said:


> i am.
> 
> true story: i was watching kitirik one day in the early 60's, and these two little black kids - a rare sight on kitirik back then - kept giggling. kitirik asked them several times what they were laughing at, but they played shy. finally, when they kept giggling, kitirik said, "i want to know what you boys think is so funny." one of the boys finally admitted, "leroy farted." kitirik was aired live in those days.
> 
> sorry about the hijack.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I've met George and Barbra Bush at the Bush Libary in College Station twice. I donated many of my photos and other objects I collected from Kuwait in 1991 to the libary before it opened. He gave me a set of Presidental cuff links and tie pin

I met General H. Norman "Stormin' Norman" Schwarzkopf at the US Embassy in Kuwait that a CENTCOM hand-over party. I have his autograph on my business card of that time.

My grandfather Ernest R. Meitzen ran for governer of texas twice as the Socialist party canidate! Here is what was written about that campain:

"E.R. Campaigned all over the state. Eugene Debs and Kate O'Hare, nationally famous Socialists, even visited Texas as part of their national tour. The encampments drew thousands of people, and crowds numbering in the thousands were not uncommon. 65 _The Rebel_ printed scathing editorials and exposes, denouncing Ferguson as two- faced, a landlord with a .'false land plank' who treated badly the farmers renting his land. Either out of anger or as an attempt to distinguish himself from Ferguson. E.R. employed unusually radical rhetoric even for he Socialists, often calling Ferguson a "parasite." which would reduce the tenants into .'abject peonage:' The Meitzens insisted that Ferguson was manipulating the tenants with pseudosocialistic policies. E.R. would write in _The Rebel_, "The only way to combat the truth is with lies, hence the opponents of Socialism have no chance but to lie purposely.' Despite the direct usurpation of their rhetoric and issues, the Socialists won 11.7% of the vote, making them the second largest party in the state. Ferguson, though winning, ran well behind the previous Governor's totals. The Socialist party was alive and well in 1914, and even picked up votes in many counties. including Lavaca, further polarizing the already divided society. Incidentally, Ferguson's tenant plank passed the Legislature in a modified form that made it impossible to enforce; it was declared unconstitutional in 1921 In 1917, Ferguson would be successfully impeached from office."


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

*I got to two step with...*

Suzy Boggus in 1992 at a country bar in San Diego.

She was pretty famous then.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Well let me say that I am not a celebrity nor famous. I did however during a 32 year career working for Elektra/Asylum, Waner Bro's, Columbia and Interscope Records as a local all the way to Sr. National Promotion Director, have the pleasure and sometimes displeasure of working with some of the biggest recording artist and a few movie stars around. It would take to long to try and remember all of them. A few of them were The Rolling Stones, The Eagles, The Cars, Queen, Mariah Carey, Barbra Streisand, Michael Bolton, Eddie Rabbit, Harry connic Jr., Tony Bennett,Clint Eastwood, John Travolta and many others. I had the honor of being thanked many times by some of the artist on the Grammy Awards show. I have been retired from the music busines now for 3 years but still get calls from some of the artist wanting to say hi and check up on me. At 55 I just don't have the passion for the music industry that I once had. I will always have the memories and the stories. My wife tells me I should write them down so our kids and grandkids can read one day. Some of the stories I can't even tell my wife. At least not while I'm alive. Maybe one day I will.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Trouthunter said:


> I was on Kitirik and won the golden egg...who's old enough to remember that, lol.
> 
> Oh yea and I once ran 100 straight with a .410...those who know will understand.
> 
> TH


 All I got from Kitirik was a hand full of pennies! Sure liked her outfit!

You were being chased by a yote, huh? I once ran 900 yards serpentine with a P.S.E. Laser Magnum after wounding a grizzly from a ground blind!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

I'm by far not in any relation to any celebrities but I've met a few.
-George Foreman getting gas next to me at Exxon wearing a black tux and white socks.
-Dennis Rodman in a "gentleman's club" in Houston. 
-Morgan Ensberg
-Saw the Queen of England while throwing bags at IAH. 


Brian


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Boat you should write them down.....them are memories that a major amount of folks dont get to do and see.....and you survived it, LOL. Thats 2 cool.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

While not personally famous, I am a direct descendent of Anson Jones, the last president of Texas.

_ The last official act of Anson Jones as president was to attend the ceremony on February 19, 1846, in which the American flag was raised over the Texas Capitol. In Jones's words, "The Republic of Texas is no more."_​


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

> UT fans would love to see it again.


I think I'm probably over that by now. Multiple trips to Omaha will do that for you.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

OK, I'll go. I met Fergie, Dutchess of York at the site of the Columbine tragedy, I met Mark Moseley, kicker for the Redskins and wore his Super bowl ring, I won second place in a reggae dancing contest in St. Martin, my dance partner, Tyne Daley, I used to drink beer and shoot pool with Joe Ely, I have a book of poetry that Paul Simon signed, we sat next to each other first class on his One Trick Pony tour. I met "W" when he was still part owner of the Rangers and met Nolan Ryan many times, along with many of the Rangers. I have a signed, unused ticket from his 6th no hitter. He signed it for me personally. I partied with John(candy man) Candelaria back in the day. That's some of it.


----------



## swab (Aug 15, 2006)

I got drunk once with a guy that said he dreamed of Jeannie pretty often.....does it count if we were drinking Everclear? Oh yeah, I once rode the same horse as the guy who stunt doubled for Smiley Burnett....lame swayback fugitive from the glue pit....pretty exciting stuff for a young kid form Twitty Flats!!


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

I'm not a celebrity but I look just like this celebrity I cut out of the chronicle a few years ago.


----------



## X-LAX (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh yea I did meet ROBOWADER and his redfish side kick


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

I'm a television wrestling announcer for a local promotion. Does that work?

Calixto Gonzales:walkingsm


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Crawdaddy, ..........NOW THATS CORNY........LOL


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

My wife won the showcase on the Price Is Right 2 years ago!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Steve Miller took a dump in my backyard when I lived in La Jolla.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Mr. Breeze, Benji must have not been to happy about that. HA Ha Ha


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

my sister was a ball girl at the Billie Jean King vs. Bobby Riggs tennis match back in 73.. The big "Battle of the Sexes"


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I knew Steve McQueen, raced dirt bikes with his kids and also knew and raced with 8 time national champion Jeff Ward.


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

I worked on Lance Armstrongs house and met Dennis Quaid while there. Dennis was cool.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Breeze, why didn't you let him inside to use your facilities? hahah


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Not trying to throw around my celeb status too much but I was a traffic reporter on 740 for a while. Startling I know. Please no autographs. 

If you consider them "celebrity" I know and work with the Houston Mayor and City Council on a daily basis. 

Best though is my buddy who worked waiting tables at Morton's. He met a celeb every night. He also hosted a Mardi Gras party and slipped George Sr. and Barbara an invite while waiting on them. They were not amused and didn't show. Clearly they had no idea a traffic reporter would be in their presence. 

I guess on that note I know all the Clear Channel radio personalities. I never really thought of any of them as celebs though. Although they certainly think they are. 

12lb


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Mr. Breeze, why didn't you let him inside to use your facilities? hahah


Anywhere in LaJolla is pretty good facilities!


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*Celebs!*

Im related to John Forse (Force) he changed the spelling! Im also realted to the Wright brothers and some other famous lady is my grandpas cousin I cant remember her name though! She was a dancer on Broadway I believe!

Chad


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yessir,

I know bslittle79 and TimOub007 They bulid boats in their spare time.. Just think hmmmm, one day they will build me one for sssssaaaayyyy (NUTTIN' ) Man really cool to have friends like that.. eeehh??


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

I know Legate! He's a C-leb and a legend in his own mind!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

CoolChange©© said:


> I know Legate! He's a C-leb and a legend in his own mind!


 :rotfl:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Boat, Benji would have torn him a new one if he was outside. 

Mega, he was falling down drunk. He probably heard my Saint Bernard barking at him from inside and it sacred it out of him! lmao 

He said he was taking a short cut to the alley. He took a cut allright. lmao

True Story.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Havens???


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i once partied with _journey _after a concert in houston in 1976, and i once spent an evening with roberto clemente talking about baseball in his hotel room after an astros/pirates game in 1971. i still have the program he autographed for me.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Boomgoon, yep, La Jolla in the 70's was paradise.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

One of my brothers is a outdoor writer for the Houston Chronicle. I guess he could be called a Celeb... I just call him my potlickin brother!!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

had to rescue Dan Pastorinni x wife car from hobby airport parking garage once.......my wife is a distant cousin of Debbie Harry........had an uncle that faught Casious Clay wayyyyy back when.......towed a few astronauts cars.............towed Mel Powers cars after a flood in Nassau Bay.........


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> Some awesome connections Here...I met a few celebs....But the most Memorable was Admiral Chester Nimitz....shook hands and a brief chat about Texas.
> After saluting of course....I was on Shore Patrol duty.


Chief, you met a legend and one of the greatest men of our time, and I envy you for that. You also reminded me of when I was in Germany back in 71-74 ... we were in Grafenwoehr for 30 days training and I was doing a "hip shoot" with my 8" battery. Guess who stopped by to watch? General Creighton W. Abrams, Chief of Staff of the Army (he replaced Westmoreland in Nam and had the tank named for him) and SecDef James Schlesinger. I'd never been more surprised in my life ... but the General talked to me just like a son and all was cool. Must have been the RVN connection ... or the fact we were just fast and doing it right. 

Other than that, I shared an elevator with Eddie Murphy in Vegas one night. Does that count? :rotfl:


----------



## cenafan87 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Does Alan Jackson count?*

He's my 7th cousin on my mom's side = does he count???:biggrin:


----------



## sewer rat (May 23, 2006)

I'm a direct decendent of Zebulon Pike - for whom Pike's Peak in Colorado was named! Does that count?


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Not here, but I'm really big in Europe. Uvalde and Uvalde County are named after one of my great-great grandfathers and the original name of the Sabinal river canyon was Canyon de Ugalde in commemoration of one of his great indian battles.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Once, back in the mid '80s, I sat next to a woman in the patient waiting room of a doctor's office and she claimed that she used to live next door to Steven King. I thought, yeah, yeah, tell me all about it...

But she had a few stories that sounded just kookie enough to be true. I never thought much about living next door to Steven King but if there was any truth at all in her stories then I'm happy I never had the pleasure...BeeeeeZaaaaar!

But my favorite is that one day my daughter (the doctor) was making rounds at the hospital she worked at (St. Vincents in NYC) and was in with one of her patients. In walks Sigourney Weaver who turned out to be a friend of the patient. When my daughter told me about that I was impressed. I like the tall chicks 

Passing through Manassas Virgina once went into a Cracker Barrel restaurant and was seated at the table just vacated by Deon Sanders and his wife. We all exchanged smiles as we passed eachother. They were long gone and we were half way through dinner before it dawned on me who it was.

Coming through Madisonville Texas and stopped at the Corral Cafe. Three table over was Earl Campbell. Nice guy. Very paitent with a rather pushy bunch of folks that kept interupting his meal.

My Alltime absolute favorite was when John Wayne came to visit us when I was in Chu Lai in '66 When we shook hands my arm disappeared clean up to the elbow. He spent two hours with us (about 20 or so) in a little hooch about 16' X 20' I was about 7' away from him the whole time. By the time he left us he was calling every one of us by our first name. Easy, Laid back, very funny sense of humor. It's a side of him that never came out in his movies. He's just an every day guy. Big as a house but still just a good ole boy.


----------



## crzytxn (Jul 12, 2006)

..."and my cousin is Lee Canalito".....
I used to run into Lee at The Hop several years ago. Good guy, BIG guy. What was the name of the Stallone movie he was in? He played Stallone's brother...


----------



## crzytxn (Jul 12, 2006)

I guess my biggest claim to fame was the time PeeWee Herman and I had that contest in that movie theater one time.....


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

My son had 2 letters printed in the July issue of Texas Fish and Game. And his picture with a big redfish was printed in Chester Moore's column last thursday in the Pt. Arthur news and Orange Leader.


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

I am with LUV2FISH. 

God is my father. 

I did teach Seth McKinney (center Miami Dolphins) in bible class for two years. And hunted with his dad, a former Texas congressman. Just plain folks. That is Steve McKinney's younger brother.

Dad graduated a year behind Kenny Rogers at Jeff Davis HS in Houston. 

That is about all my claim to fame.

My teenage daughter is good friends with Marvin Zindler's grandson. They AIM all the time.

My wife is kin to Jesse James (direct) and DAvy Crockett (by marriage).


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

One of the best utilty players the Astros ever had!



boomgoon said:


> My first cousin played ball for the Astros, Mets, Dodgers and Red Sox in the 80's. He even got a series ring. Danny Heep.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Oh I forgot...I road in an elevator with Olivia Newton John once and we were both heading to the same hospitality suite so I got to hold the door for her too, lol.



TH


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

With luv2fish, God is my father. I've seen Nolan Ryan several times as he ate lunch at Parks Cafeteria in Alvin. The nice thing is that everyone left him alone and let him eat.....then they asked for autographs!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I had a distant relative that fought at San Jacinto... on the Texian side... Does that count?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Soapeddler said:


> I had a distant relative that fought at San Jacinto... on the Texian side... Does that count?


Absolutely!!!


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

had an uncle that faught Casious Clay wayyyyy back when.......

*Who was your uncle?*

*Cg*


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

scubaru said:


> Not here, but I'm really big in Europe. Uvalde and Uvalde County are named after one of my great-great grandfathers and the original name of the Sabinal river canyon was Canyon de Ugalde in commemoration of one of his great indian battles.


My great-great something or other (I believe grandfather) was sheriff of Uvalde around the turn of the last century (1890's) I have an old photo of him standing next to his horse - it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

'Texas-Fisherman' is related to Johnson from Walton and Johnson radio show.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

My Grandmother was 2nd cousins to Tex Ritter.

I actually got to meet John Ritter when I was a little boy (early 80's).


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Richardson Perry was my g-g-g-g(not sure if that is enough or not) uncle on my Dads side. He took part in the siege of Bexar and later served in the Alamo garrison as a member of Capt. William R. Carey's artillery company. He died in the battle of the Alamo on March 6, 1836.


----------



## scanoochdc (May 29, 2004)

John Wilkes Booth is related to me somehow, through several twists and turns on the family tree.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I stayed at Holiday Inn express once...


----------



## Legate (May 21, 2004)

*You know it my friend !!*



CoolChange©© said:


> I know Legate! He's a C-leb and a legend in his own mind!


LOL !.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

scanoochdc said:


> John Wilkes Booth is related to me somehow, through several twists and turns on the family tree.


Me too scanoochdc! Thru marriage I was told by one of my Aunt's who did a family tree.

I am not famous by any means but while I was in the farm and ranch sales business a few years back, I showed and sold property to several NFL and MLB guys and also a certain flamboyant local minister/televangilist.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I was on the the Houston news channels twice last summer for taking care of the two kids that were bitten by sharks (both on crystal beach, about 6 wks apart). I didn't say much, just sat there in front of the press conference looking like an idiot. Thats about as celebrity as I ever care to be.


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

I have been on two national television shows. 1 - Gone Hunting W/ Keith and Tony 2 - Texas Trophy Hunters, Made a commercial for a Dentist and have a article in Texas Trophy Hunters July/August 06 Issue. Not famous yet, but working on it!


----------



## scanoochdc (May 29, 2004)

I was on a fishing show as a kid, I think it was a special 'Fishing Texas' at Choke Canyon (came from Three Rivers). About the joys of taking kids fishing.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

i have been on state trooper tv (the windshield version )


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

I fished with Jay Wester. 
Does that count?


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

*Ain't I Cool?*

I met these guys once...and does anyone recognize my kid's future step-mom?


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Who am I*

I am still trying to figure out who i am?


----------



## Chris Saulnier (Jun 23, 2006)

Does and episode of COPS count?
What about COURT TV?
JERRY SPRINGER?

"You are as famous as you think you are."

Saulnier


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Angler2407 said:


> I met these guys once...and does anyone recognize my kid's future step-mom?


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......MISTY!:dance: :dance:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Angler2407 said:


> I met these guys once...and does anyone recognize my kid's future step-mom?


Ain't she(the blond in the middle) the one on that car dealer advertisment on TV


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Ain't she(the blond in the middle) the one on that car dealer advertisment on TV


You are carrect, sir.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

crzytxn said:


> ..."and my cousin is Lee Canalito".....
> I used to run into Lee at The Hop several years ago. Good guy, BIG guy. What was the name of the Stallone movie he was in? He played Stallone's brother...


Ya, Lee loves going to the Hop. The movie was Paradise Alley. And you are right, he has some tree trunks for legs. Cmon, he was a legend in his own time, he went undefeated, oh, and I wouldnt bring up Stallone...that is his true enemy.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I dated Glen Cambell's daughter, Kelly for a while in the 80's... until she got busted for writing her own prescriptions...lol! Bye, Bye Kelly. CF?


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

Not sure I should admit this....but my second cousin, and my babysitter when I was wee little is world famous fashion designer for Gucci....Tom Ford.

The guy that posed with the two naked actresses on Vanity Fair ??

Got to hang with Korn a few weeks ago. That was much cooler than cousin Tom.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

I got to meet Pat Green today. I was asked at the last minute if I could work security at channel 39. He was playing a private show for 93Q listeners.
Purty cool deal. 

Kelly


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

hey,warcat; I work with Rogers(your uncle?) brother,Roy. He is a pretty cool dude,so it must run in the family,Roger used to play at the Pasadena Fair grounds in our booth YEARS ago but I did not work here at the time.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

I am a legend in my own mind.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Richardson Perry was my g-g-g-g(not sure if that is enough or not) uncle on my Dads side. He took part in the siege of Bexar and later served in the Alamo garrison as a member of Capt. William R. Carey's artillery company. He died in the battle of the Alamo on March 6, 1836.


Then he is one of my heroes. Folks who aren't from Texas usually don't get the whole Alamo thing, but I do and I am forever thankful.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Soapeddler said:


> Then he is one of my heroes. Folks who aren't from Texas usually don't get the whole Alamo thing, but I do and I am forever thankful.


I'm not going to say who the other Perry in my family tree is. There are a few that don't like him.:biggrin:


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I have a couple of Autry's in my tree...Gene & Micajah!


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

gottaweigh again said:


> hey,warcat; I work with Rogers(your uncle?) brother,Roy. He is a pretty cool dude,so it must run in the family,Roger used to play at the Pasadena Fair grounds in our booth YEARS ago but I did not work here at the time.


I saw Roy at a family function about a month ago, but didn't get to talk to him much. Send him a note for me, tell him to join up on 2cool (if he isn't already), then we can hook up via email. thanks, Ruben


----------

